# mesurer ses pas



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai lu cette expression très utile quelque part mais je ne sais pas pourquoi elle n'existe pas sur le Net ni dans le dictionnaire _CNRTL_ ni dans _Larousse_.
Et dans _le Robert_ il y en a une avec l'année 1611 entre parenthèses !



> (1611) Faire, employer avec mesure, modération. ➙ régler. Mesurer ses pas, ses gestes. ➙ compter, 1. ménager. Mesurez vos expressions ! ➙ modérer.



Je voudrais savoir si cette expression ne s'emploie plus par les Français.

Par exemple, est-ce qu'on ne peut pas dire :

- Avant de monter un nouveau projet, il faut mesurer ses pas.
(Dans le sens de bien analyser tout au début, vérifier les risques, examiner les problèmes probables qui pourraient avoir lieu à l'avenir,..., enfin pour ne pas échouer et pour en avoir le meilleur résultat possible.)

Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## plantin

Cependant, mesurer dans ce sens existe dans le TFLi par exemple, même si on ne prend pas l'exemple précis des "pas":


> _Mesurer la portée (de qqc.)._ Prévoir les conséquences (de quelque chose):
> 3. Pour les plus récentes [données nouvelles de la médecine] (...) un recul suffisant fait encore défaut pour permettre à l'historien d'_en_ *mesurer* _la portée_ générale réelle et de distinguer celles qui marquent une étape, une date. Bariéty, Coury,_Hist. méd.,_1963, p.607.
> ♦ [Avec une idée de retenue; l'obj. désigne des paroles] _Mesurer son élan, ses gestes._ _Il faut mesurer ses termes et chercher à ne pas blesser notre Leuwen, se disait le ministre. Et voilà à quoi nous en sommes réduits avec_ nos subalternes! (Stendhal,_L. Leuwen,_t.3, 1835, p.39).


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup plantin. 
Vous voulez dire alors que les Français n'emploient pas 'mesurer *ses pas*' et que vous me suggérez d'utiliser à sa place 'mesurer *la portée*' ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans le sens de « déterminer avec sagesse, maintenir dans des limites modérées », le verbe _mesurer_ est en effet courant et attesté dans tous les dictionnaires usuels. On l'emploie avant tout pour des paroles, voire des gestes : _mesurer *ses paroles/propos*_. En revanche, si elle figure effectivement dans le _Petit Robert_, l'expression _mesurer ses pas_ n'est à mon sens pas du tout usitée.

Au fait, le premier sens indiqué par Plantin (_mesurer la portée_) est encore un autre sens du verbe, où il n'est pas directement question de modération. Le TLFi n'est pas très cohérent, d'autant plus qu'il indique plus loin le sens « déterminer avec sagesse, maintenir dans des limites modérées » (§ I.B.3).

P.S.: Le CNRTL n'est pas un dictionnaire, mais un portail vers différents dictionnaires comme le TLFi et le dictionnaire de l'Académie.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup Maître Capello. (et aussi pour le P.S.)


----------



## plantin

> (1611) Faire, employer avec mesure, modération. ➙ régler. Mesurer ses pas, ses gestes. ➙ compter, 1. ménager. Mesurez vos expressions ! ➙ modérer



Mesurer *son *pas est indiqué mais dans un autre sens qu'autrefois dans la même entrée:


> *b)* *Mesurer (qqc.) sur (qqc.).*Rythmer, régler (quelque chose) d'après, par rapport à (quelque chose). _Tous les deux, côte à côte, ils marchaient doucement, elle s'appuyant sur lui, et lui retenant son pas qu'il mesurait sur les siens_ (Flaub.,_MmeBovary,_t.1, 1857, p.105).


----------



## Maître Capello

Bien vu. En d'autres termes, _mesurer ses pas_ est possible dans le sens de _régler ses pas (sur qqn/qqch)_, mais pas dans le sens de _modérer ses pas_.

Je n'emploierais donc pas cette expression dans le contexte de Gemmenita.


----------



## plantin

Par contre, on pourrait dire _à pas mesurés,_ au moins dans un sens figuré; mais ce n'est encore pas très clair; la définition du TFLi annonce "lentement", alors que l'exemple fait plutôt penser à la prudence.
_



*à pas mesurés*, loc. adv.
LENTEUR : lentement
Si vous avez tendance à tomber trop vite amoureux, tâchez d'avancer *à pas mesurés* et soumettez la relation à l'épreuve du temps.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Bezoard

Gemmenita said:


> - Avant de monter un nouveau projet, il faut mesurer ses pas.
> (Dans le sens de bien analyser tout au début, vérifier les risques, examiner les problèmes probables qui pourraient avoir lieu à l'avenir,..., enfin pour ne pas échouer et pour en le meilleur résultat possible.)


Si je comprends bien, l'idée, ici, c'est d'avancer avec prudence. Alors oui, dans ce sens, on trouve bien l'expression "mesurer ses pas" :



> Platon, il est vrai, n'a pas _mesuré ses pas_ avec autant de circonspection que son disciple; mais malgré tous les détours de sa dialectique, il a saisi le point principal de la question.



Congrès Scientifique de France



> Tu es allé, ô mon ami, sur ce rocher escarpé ; et la crainte n'a point _mesuré tes pas_ ! Ton pied a glissé, — tu es tombé, — pour ne te relever jamais !



Bibliothèque britannique, ou Recueil extrait des ouvrages anglais périodiques et autres



> Jeune homme, ajouta-t-il, _mesure tes pas_ dans la carrière de la vie ; ne place pas le bonheur trop loin de toi ; et songe qu'une seule chute efface tous les succès.



Praxile



> _Mesure tes pas_ avec précaution, et toutes tes voies seront affermies.



La Bible de la famille



> Nous sentons notre corps, nous bougeons, nous respirons tranquilles ; mais tout d'un coup le fardeau, qui, sur le dos, nous oppresse d'une invisible présence, fait à la pensée deviner le danger ; Alors, prudemment, nous _mesurons nos pas_, ...



Le Temps et la mort dans la philosophie espagnole contemporaine


----------



## Maître Capello

Ces exemples sont très bien, d'autant plus que la moitié sont au sens propre, mais je n'emploierais certainement pas cette expression comme prérequis pour « monter un nouveau projet ».


----------



## plantin

L'expression existe, mais elle me paraît assez datée (comme le prouve vos exemples d'ailleurs) , et à ce que demandait Gemmenita:



Gemmenita said:


> Je voudrais savoir si cette expression ne s'emploie plus par les Français.


Je répondrais qu'à mon avis elle est un peu démodée, mais pourquoi pas ? (dans une autre occasion que la phrase qu'elle propose)


----------



## Gemmenita

Tout d'abord, merci beaucoup à tous !


Bezoard said:


> Si je comprends bien, l'idée, ici, c'est d'avancer avec prudence.


Oh, oui, exactement c'est dans le sens de 'agir prudemment en quelque sorte au début' pour éviter le risque de tout échec à l'avenir.
Et tous vos exemples sont très proches ou je peux dire plutôt exactement ce que je voulais dire dans mon contexte.



Maître Capello said:


> ..., mais je n'emploierais certainement pas cette expression comme prérequis pour « monter un nouveau projet ».





plantin said:


> ...à mon avis elle est un peu démodée, mais pourquoi pas ? (dans une autre occasion que la phrase qu'elle propose)


Alors, à votre avis, quel autre contexte ou quelle autre occasion seraient-ils convenables pour 'mesurer ses pas' (un verbe désuet selon vous) ?
Étant donné que pour commencer tout projet pour la première fois, ne faut-il pas _mesurer ses pas_ ? À dire qu'il ne faut pas commencer avec précaution en tenant tous les aspects positives et négatives en compte ?



plantin said:


> ...on pourrait dire _à pas mesurés_



Je viens de trouver aussi  'd'un pas mesuré' = précautionneusement.

Et aussi, dans cette page, j'ai remarqué au début de la liste un verbe que j'ai trouvé très bon pour mon contexte:
agir avec poids et mesure (= peser sa décision).

Qu'est-ce que vous pensez de ces deux verbes ?

Si  'mesurer ses pas' est désuet et pas convenable à mon contexte, pourrait-on contourner la situation en disant:

-Quand on monte un nouveau projet, il faut partir/commencer/agir d'un pas mesuré.

 Ou en utilisant ces deux verbes:

-Avant de monter un nouveau projet, il faut agir avec poids et mesure.
-Avant de monter un nouveau projet, il faut peser tout.



Merci beaucoup !


----------



## plantin

Cela dépend de ce que vous voulez exactement faire comprendre; je vois quatre sens possibles mais il doit y en avoir d'autres:
Avant de monter un nouveau projet, il faut...
_- mesurer ses ambitions: _ne pas vouloir tout tout de suite.
_- peser ses choix/ses décisions_, _bien analyser ses options_ me paraissent très bien.
_- prévoir toutes les éventualités:_ anticiper ce qui pourrait se passer.
_- agir avec circonspection:_ être prudent, ne pas faire n'importe quoi.

Mais avez-vous réfléchi aussi au fait que ce n'est pas exactement avant de monter un projet que l'on doit adopter cette conduite, mais que c'est en montant le projet lui-même, pendant sa phase d'élaboration ?

edit: mais que...


----------



## Maître Capello

plantin said:


> Mais avez-vous réfléchi aussi au fait que ce n'est pas exactement avant de monter un projet que l'on doit adopter cette conduite, mas que c'est en montant le projet lui-même, pendant sa phase d'élaboration ?


 Exactement. C'est ce que j'essayais – un peu maladroitement – de dire quand j'ai écrit :


Maître Capello said:


> je n'emploierais certainement pas cette expression comme prérequis pour « monter un nouveau projet »


----------



## Gemmenita

plantin said:


> Mais avez-vous réfléchi aussi au fait que ce n'est pas exactement avant de monter un projet que l'on doit adopter cette conduite, mais que c'est en montant le projet lui-même, pendant sa phase d'élaboration ?



Si j'ai bien compris et que par 'pendant l'élaboration' vous voulez dire pendant 'l'étape de la préparation de ce nouveau projet' je crois que nous disons la même chose.
Faire les préparatifs d'un nouveau projet qui n'est pas encore monté officiellement, c'est justement la phase antérieure du commencement du projet que j'ai en vue, car c'est normalement _avant_ _de_ commencer un nouveau projet, un nouveau programme, une nouvelle affaire, etc. qu'on doit tenir en compte tous les détails, les risques et les bonnes ou mauvaises conséquences éventuelles -et qu'on doit _mesurer ses pas_ ou un autre verbe (!) - pour voir finalement si ça vaudra la peine, le temps et l'argent pour commencer ce nouveau projet. Sinon, après avoir commencé, ça serait inutile de 'mesurer ses pas' ! N'est-ce pas ?

Et ensuite merci infiniment _plantin_ pour les verbes. Tous sont utiles.
Mais il me reste seulement une toute petite question :
Au lieu de 'mesurer ses pas' pourrait-on dire _d'une manière générale_ :

-Avant de monter un nouveau projet, il faut _peser et mesurer tout._ (d'où - je crois- le verbe 'agir avec poids et mesure')

ou tout simplement :
-Avant de monter un nouveau projet, il faut _peser tout._ 


Merci beaucoup.


----------



## plantin

Quand on dit "Avant de monter un nouveau projet", cela signifie qu'on n'a pas encore commencé à le monter. Voyons cela avec une chronologie.
Nous sommes le 13 mars. Vous allez commencer à monter un projet, donc commencer à réfléchir, écrire, calculer, prendre des rendez-vous, enfin tout ce genre de choses... à partir du 1er avril. C'est à partir de ce moment-là que vous allez mesurer, peser, prévoir, agir... Mais cette période entre le 13 mars et le 1er avril donc *avant de monter un nouveau projet*, vous pouvez parfaitement décider d'aller vous faire bronzer aux Seychelles, histoire de prendre des forces avant de *commencer *à monter votre projet.


----------



## Gemmenita

Ah, j'ai compris : c'est que pour moi cette période de 'réfléchir, écrire, calculer,...' compte la période _avant de_ 'monter un nouveau projet = mettre en état de fonctionner' mais on dirait qu'en français, toutes ces activités font déjà partie des étapes de 'monter un nouveau projet'.

En tout cas, c'est de cette période de 'réfléchir, écrire, calculer' que je parle et où il faut _peser et mesurer tout_ !

MERCI beaucoup, _plantin_.


----------

